# Not drinking enough water?



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I've noticed that Emma's skin on her tummy seems to be sticking together quite often. I've also tested her hydration via her scruff. I just tested now. And it took about 4 seconds for it to flatten out. 

How can I encourage her to drink more?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Is Emma a raw or kibble fed dog? If raw fed, they do drink less because of all the water content in their food. If kibble fed, I would suggest moistening the kibble. Kibble fed dogs are always slightly dehydrated because their body uses their own water storage to digest the kibble, so adding water to the kibble would make it less work for her body to digest it.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Kat said:


> Is Emma a raw or kibble fed dog? If raw fed, they do drink less because of all the water content in their food. If kibble fed, I would suggest moistening the kibble. Kibble fed dogs are always slightly dehydrated because their body uses their own water storage to digest the kibble, so adding water to the kibble would make it less work for her body to digest it.


sadly she is still on kibbles
she also has fish oil in her kibbles, shes been on the oil for about a month, could this have any affect on how much water she has in her body?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you can soak her food, and add enough water so that she has to drink some. If you have a broth with no salt added it will make it tastier if she doesn't like to drink the water. From what you describe, she definitely sounds dehydrated.

My dogs are on raw, but I still put water in their food.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would make some bone broth for her and put it on her kibble....kibble is dry so she needs more hydration than a raw fed dog.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, I agree. If you want to add more flavour, either make your own broth or buy a no salt added broth. If you are buying broth though, make sure to read the ingredients because some companies use onion powder for extra flavour.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

How do I make bone broth?

TYVM everyone


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> How do I make bone broth?
> 
> TYVM everyone


boil a soup bone and take the water it was boiled in and soak the food in it.
once i had a puppy who had exsplosive poos so i took about 2 cups of water and only half cup of kibble (he was on kibble) in his bowl let it soak a few minutes he had to drink most of the water before he could eat and he did becuase he hadnt eaten that day and had emptied his stomach with the diareha the day before


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> boil a soup bone and take the water it was boiled in and soak the food in it.
> once i had a puppy who had exsplosive poos so i took about 2 cups of water and only half cup of kibble (he was on kibble) in his bowl let it soak a few minutes he had to drink most of the water before he could eat and he did becuase he hadnt eaten that day and had emptied his stomach with the diareha the day before


soup bone?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> soup bone?


All that means is just a large chicken bone. 1 quartet would probably be more than enough.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

soup bones....are those marrow bones that no one should ever give to dogs..or knuckle bones or any bone from the leg of the cow.

but bridget is right. any bones will do.

chicken is the most gentle nutrition for a kibble fed dog...so chicken leg quarter bones or backs would be fine.


----------

